# Flussanker



## davman (7. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Ich habe zur Zeit einen kleinen Klappanker (3-4kg) in meinem Boot. Das Boot ist 4,5m lang, GFK, und hat einen 15PS AB dran. Ich ankere regelmäßig in einem strömenden Bereich unter einem Wehr. Leider hält mein derzeiter Anker das Boot nicht immer sicher am Platz und außerdem verdreht sich der Anker fürchterlich beim hochholen. Wenn ich 10 mal ankere, muß ich die Leine per Hand entdrehen, da ich sonst nur noch einen Klumpel Leinehabe. Jetzt hat m mir ein Freund von einem Flußanker (gibts bei MyBait) erzählt. Weiß jemand, ob der sich auch so verdreht beim hochziehen? Und reicht ein 6kg Modell? Ich muß immer mit kurzer Leine und ohne Kette ankern. 

LG 

davman


----------



## allegoric (7. August 2013)

*AW: Flussanker*

Naja, gegen das Verdrehen kann man doch ein Zwischenstück als eine Art "Wirbel" einfügen. Solche Doppelösen gibt es überall, die Bezeichnung weiß ich gerade nicht. 

Das hier ist ein Schmuckstück:
http://www.google.de/imgres?q=beweg...&tbnw=141&ndsp=47&ved=1t:429,r:89,s:100,i:271

Aber die Funktion ist dieselbe. Da braucht man nicht gleich einen Anker kaufen und das Verdrehen sollte Geschichte sein ;-). Die gibt es auch in Edelstahl.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (7. August 2013)

*AW: Flussanker*

der anker den du meinst ist für die minn kota Ankerwinde.
ich habe die ein nem 5m aluboot in 13kg.da ist der anker für gemacht um in die aretierung der winde gezogen zu werden.klappanker geht bei der winde nicht rein.

würde dir da auch eher zum klappanker,oder pfluganker raten.die halten bei dem gewicht besser.

kann es sein das der anker seitlich rollt,und daher das seil verdreht?
hatte vorher nie das Problem des verdrehens mit den klappankern.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2013)

*AW: Flussanker*



davman schrieb:


> Ich muß immer mit kurzer Leine und ohne Kette ankern.




Deswegen hält dein Anker wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Wie tief ist es da und was bedeutet für dich kurze Leine?


----------



## WUTZ82 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flussanker*

Das zeug hält mein 6m Boot mit 700kg an der Strömungskante also nich kleckern klotzen.

http://www.mybait.de/Minn-Kota/Anker-Deckhand/Minn-Kota-Deckhand-DH-40--710.html

http://www.mybait.de/Minn-Kota/Anker-Deckhand/Flussanker-fuer-Minn-Kota-DH-40-9-0-kg--976.html


----------



## davman (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flussanker*

Hi
Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Anker nicht (oder kaum) rollt. Das Verdrehen kommt eindeutig vom hochholen. Da benimmt der Anker sich wie ein Propeller. 

Zum Gewässer:
Zwischen 1 und 5m tief mit guter Strömung. Bei meinem Führerschein habe ich gelernt, wie ein Ankerseil aufgebaut und wie lang es gesetzt werden soll. Geht leider nicht. 1. mag ich keine Ketten. (könnte man mit einer beschwerten Leine ausgleichen). zweitens sind die Stellen durch das Ufer so klein, dass ich schon Probleme bekomme, die dreifache Wassertiefe als Leinenlänge zu erreichen. Folglich wird der Anker runter gelassen und dann noch 1-2m Schnur nachgegeben und das muss halten. 

Ich glaube bei mir ist Gewicht wichtiger als Verankerung im Boden. Ich werde mal einen Eimer mit Beton ausgießen und schauen, ob das hält. 

weiß jemand wie schwer ein Liter Beton im ausgehärteten zustand ist? 


LG Davman


----------



## Windelwilli (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flussanker*

Meine beiden Anker bestehen aus mit Beton verfüllten alten Gummistiefeln. Dort habe ich noch einen Meter gummierte Kette mit eingelassen, an dem ist dann die Ankerleine angebracht.
So ein Anker wiegt locker 7-10kg  und hält wie Bombe!

Und dadurch das die Gummistiefel ja aus Gummi sind, und die Kette auch gummiert ist, ist das eine sehr Lackschonende
Sache.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flussanker*



davman schrieb:


> Ich werde mal einen Eimer mit Beton ausgießen und schauen, ob das hält.



Wenn du natürlich nicht wenigstens die dreifache Wassertiefe an Leine ausstecken kannst, geht es wirklich nur über Gewicht.
Von einer Eimerform würde ich, gerade im Fluß, aber abraten, daß Ding wird kippen und dann rollt dir das Teil durch die runde Form nur rum, bau dir lieber eine flache und eckige Form.
Wenn schon rund, dann auch flach, sprich nur den Boden eines großen Eimers o.ä. ausgießen und dann die Öse für die Leine am Rand und keinesfalls mittig eingießen.


----------



## Skorpio (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flussanker*



davman schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Ich habe zur Zeit einen kleinen Klappanker (3-4kg) in meinem Boot. Das Boot ist 4,5m lang, GFK, und hat einen 15PS AB dran. Ich ankere regelmäßig in einem strömenden Bereich unter einem Wehr. Leider hält mein derzeiter Anker das Boot nicht immer sicher am Platz und außerdem verdreht sich der Anker fürchterlich beim hochholen.


 
Im strömenden Bereich ankern ist immer so eine Sache, fast nur mit überdimensionierten Ankern (>15kg) zu bewältigen. Das verdrehen kannst durch Dreh-Schekel ausgleichen...



davman schrieb:


> Wenn ich 10 mal ankere, muß ich die Leine per Hand entdrehen, da ich sonst nur noch einen Klumpel Leinehabe. Jetzt hat m mir ein Freund von einem Flußanker (gibts bei MyBait) erzählt. Weiß jemand, ob der sich auch so verdreht beim hochziehen? Und reicht ein 6kg Modell? Ich muß immer mit kurzer Leine und ohne Kette ankern.


 
Die MinnKota Flussanker sollten Dir bei Deinem Vorhaben nicht helfen, das 6kg Modell ganz sicher nicht. Kurze Leine ohne Kette geht überhaupt nicht.
Wenn das da nicht so tief ist nehm zwei zusammenschiebbare Alu-Stangen mit Erdspießgewinde unten dran. Solche Stangen setzen die Holländer oft ein um sich fest zu legen, kurz an den Klampen belegen und schon sitzt Du bombenfest...

MfG

PS.: Diese Eimervariante taugt recht gut in stehenden Gewässern


----------



## Fr33 (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flussanker*

Hallo,

ich versteh das Problem mit dem Klappanker nicht ganz. Durch die meist 3 "Arme" krallt sich der Anker doch wie eine Baggerschaufel in den Untergrund. Wir hatten auch mal das selbe Problem. Seit dem wir ein Stück schwere Kette ( lass es 70cm sein) vor den Anker angebracht hatten und erst dann das Ankersei, gräbt sich der Klappanker genau so ein, wie es sein muss. Durch den Zug des Bootes (Strömung) dauert es nicht lange, bis der Anker greift. Ohne diese "kette" zieht das Boot gerne den Anker weg, da dieser nicht greifen kann.

Ob 3-4KG halten weiss ich nicht... ne Nummer größer mit einem Stück Kette als Vorbeschwerung sollte das eig klappen.


----------



## allegoric (8. August 2013)

*AW: Flussanker*

Naja gut, Ankergewicht macht sehr viel aus. Der genannte Anker scheint mir zumindest unterdimensioniert.


----------



## pomerodi71 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Flussanker*

Hallo,

dieses Thema möchte ich gerne noch mal erörtern.

Mein Boot hat hat auch ca. 5x2 Meter als Maß.

Ich fahre auf der Weser und bin somit der Strömung ausgesetzt.  Vom Gefühl her könnte ich mit reinem Gewicht ankern, aber ich weiß es nicht.

Ab und zu hat der Anker (ca. 4 Kg) nicht optimal gegriffen, aber ich stand recht lange mit kaum merklicher Bewegung in der Strömung. Wenn dann ein Bockschiff ordentlich Wellen machte, merkte ich, dass Anker nicht saß und trieb ab...

Da ich bei Tiefen um die 10 Meter ankere, nervt es mich, für die relativ kurze Ankerzeit einen riesigen Aufwand zu betreiben und meinen Anker mit Bleischnur 20-30 Meter abzulassen und zu hoffen, dass er greift.

Dieses Jahr werde ich probieren, ob es mit Betongewichten klappt (kleine Schachtringe aus Beton z.B.).

Ich stelle mir vor, zwei Gewichte (Heck und Bug) zu nutzen, damit das Boot auch nicht dreht und ich mehr Widerstand habe...

Wer hat da gute Ideen und welches Gewicht ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## thanatos (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Flussanker*

Mit Betongewichten hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht das spezifische Gewicht (2,5 )ist einfach zu gering.Anker macht nur Sinn
 wenn er sich im Boden festkrallen kann ,das geht eben nur an langer Leine .Schau mal bei basteln und selber machen da war das Thema grad
 über Gewichtsanker ,eine Konservendose voll Blei bringt ca 9 Kg auf die Waage ,Beton ca 2,5 Kg


----------



## mlkzander (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Flussanker*

das benötigte gewicht wird um ein vielfaches höher liegen als bei einem gut greifenden anker, der aber nun mal nur mit kette und entsprechend langer leine richtig arbeiten kann

was am ende wohl mehr anstrengungen kostet und mehr aufwand ist?


----------



## zokker (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Flussanker*



pomerodi71 schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir vor, zwei Gewichte (Heck und Bug) zu nutzen, damit das Boot auch nicht dreht und ich mehr Widerstand habe...




Bei Bug- und Heckanker hält doch nur der Buganker das Boot. Der Heckanker soll doch nur das Schwojen unterdrücken. Er verhindert nur das Drehen, mehr "Widerstand" bringt er nicht.


----------



## thanatos (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Flussanker*

#d bist du dir da ganz sicher ?????????????????


----------



## pomerodi71 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Flussanker*

Hmmmm....

An der Leine liegt es bei mir nicht. Ich habe ein lange Bleileine, und wenn der Anker dan greift, ist alles gut. 

Nur ist es doof, wenn man vielleicht was Interessantes auf dem Echolot entdeckt hat, aber erst mal 25 Meter weiter fahren muss, um den Anker zu werfen und mit Glück über der besagten Stelle zum stehen kommt.

In einem anderen Thread mache ich mich gerade kundig über den i-Pilot, aber das ist auch wieder mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem "Selbermachen Thread" 

Den werde ich mal lesen....
*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298345*


----------

